# Royal RP



## teacozy1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello there~!

So I've been RPing for ages but I've never done a furry RP before. I tend to love story driven RPs. I've had this idea brewing away in my head for a few days now along with a character. I want to flesh her out and stuff with an RP.

So here is the rough idea.

Your character would be a new royal guard who is assigned to the princess who is my character. Your character would find out more about my character and such. Deal with how she is and become close with her. Maybe an unexpected friendship or romance can come out of it. But many problems follow them along the way. The struggle of her being royalty and your character not being royalty would cause a lot of friction in situations and such.

Here is the character I will be using. All her info is here.
Lucille Annette Grace Montcroi on Toyhouse

The RP can go into NSFW themes and such but you must be 18 or over to RP such themes.
Usually RP on Discord. 
I love it when people sling ideas into the RP as well so don't be afraid to shoot ideas my way whenever we RP. 
I tend to do Literate RPing. I love me some paragraphs. 
I do have a little bit of a life outside the internet so sometimes I might not reply back instantly.
Please don't be scared to shoot me a comment or a PM ;w;


----------



## Whimsycal (Mar 9, 2019)

Sounds fun  if you are still looking for a partner I am more than up for it.


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 9, 2019)

I can suggest my anthro dragon if you want


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2019)

Captain James K. TrashPanda would be honored.


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Captain James K. TrashPanda would be honored.



Oh awesome :3 
You got a discord? We could talk more about it there.


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 10, 2019)

. Mate397 said:


> I can suggest my anthro dragon if you want


Oh a dragon sounds awesome~! You got a discord we can talk on?


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Whimsycal said:


> Sounds fun  if you are still looking for a partner I am more than up for it.



I am~! You got a discord we can talk on?


----------



## Whimsycal (Mar 10, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> I am~! You got a discord we can talk on?


Yup I do! Sending you a message


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 10, 2019)

I like the idea if still open. 

Does have to be on discord or can be it Furaffinity?


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kade ZKing said:


> I like the idea if still open.
> 
> Does have to be on discord or can be it Furaffinity?



Yeah it is and I can do it on FA if you feel better doing it on there.


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 10, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> Oh a dragon sounds awesome~! You got a discord we can talk on?


Yes, sending it in a note


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 10, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> Yeah it is and I can do it on FA if you feel better doing it on there.


Ok, i don't much about discord but I do one, or I use Userpage of The-Z-King -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## teacozy1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kade ZKing said:


> Ok, i don't much about discord but I do one, or I use Userpage of The-Z-King -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Ok I'll send you a note on FA then


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 10, 2019)

teacozy1 said:


> Oh awesome :3
> You got a discord? We could talk more about it there.


yea, ill send you a pm on here with my tag


----------



## max-sutari (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, I'll be interested in this roleplay you have here. I'll post a link to my FA profile. Have a look at my characters and if one stands out to you send me a note on FA. After that I'll give you my discord username.

Userpage of max-sutari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Thank you


----------

